# Domain Name Server Configuration



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

When I connect to the Internet, I can stay connected for a while, then the connection just drops. When I diagnose it, it says that there is a problem with the Domain Name Server Configuration, and says it was unable to ping microsoft.com. Then shortly after I will reconnect.

I'm not sure what all you need to know in order to help me with this, but what do you think I should do to repair this? These disconnects are getting really annoying.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

what type of internet connection do you have? (dial-up or broadband). if broadband are you connected to the modem via an ethernet cable or wireless?


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

I have broadband internet and I am connected to it with an ethernet cable.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

what exactly does it do when you get disconnected? page doesn't load, or "network cable unplugged", etc...?


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

Basically, when I get disconnected, it disconnects me from a game server. Or it will disconnect me from instant messenger, and pages start loading really slow.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

hmm... so you don't get the "network cable unplugged error". It could be something to do with your firewall but doesn't make sense since it lets you on for a little bit. Or it could be the game server itself. Have you looked through the support part of whatever game server your connecting to? Also do you have a router?


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

I completely took off my McAfee firewall uninstalled it and the sort because tech support for the game that I play says that it conflicts. I have Windows Firewall turned completely off. I have a Linksys WRT55AG router, and they say there is a firewall on it. I don't know how to access it though.

I only get the DNS Configuration thing when I try to diagnose and repair my connection after it disconnects me from the game server.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This sounds like an issue with your ISP. Please do this.

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

I came up with this:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2243875

Although it says my IP is not pingable still. I have the firewall on my Linksys router turned off, and Windows Firewall is disabled. I'm not sure what the deal is.

I have a lot more sent packets than received, although on another laptop on our network the internet is getting more received packets than sent. We stay connected for about 20 or 30 minutes at a time while I am not logged onto the game, but the minute I open it up and log on, we tend to start lagging about 5 minutes after, and then eventually we get disconnected from the net.


----------



## Astaeria (Jun 22, 2007)

Cannot communicate with Primary DNS Server(68.94.156.1)

Network diagnostics pinged the remote host but did not receive a response.

I was given this message after I tried to diagnose and repair my connection when it disconnected.

Something tells me this is not a problem with my internet service provider. I actually contacted them this week and they came in and replaced our router and did some tweaking, and also ran tests on their equipment and assured me that there is nothing wrong on their end.


----------

